#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Morbus Bechterew >

## nofear80

Guten Tag, also und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem und einige Fragen! So also als erstes mal ich bin 29 Jahre alt! Ich wurde mit 5 Jahren das erste mal an der Hüfte operiert und habe eine Umstellung bekommen! Danach bis ich 16 oder 17 war habe ich keine weiteren Beschwerden gehabt! Danach fing es langsam an das beschwerden kamen, mit 19 musste ich dann meine Ausbildung zum Kraftfahrzeugmechaniker abbrechen!Die Ärzte sagten das sie ein Hüfttep unbedingt hinaus zögern müssen, so lebte ich mit meinen Qualen vor mir hin! habe mal diesen Job gemacht und mal das gemacht, alles hat nie richtig funktioniert! Seit 4 Jahren, also mit 25 kamen extreme Rückenschmerzen hinzu, die kaum auszuhalten waren! Wieder zum Arzt und die Hüfte war wirklich sehr kaputt, trotzdem noch versuchen raus zu zögern sagte der Arzt! So ende 2008 ging nix mehr konnt e kaum noch liegen, geschweige denn Schlafen! Muss dazu sagen das alle 3 Ärzte wo ich war, davon ausgegangen sind das es die Hüfte ist. Also dann im März 2009,also mit ende 28 ein Hüfttep bekommen, nachdem ich die Schmerztabletten im April abgesetzt habe kam das böse erwachen ich hatte schmerzen wie vorher! Wieder zu allen Ärzten und so weiter! Gestern habe ich die 100 % Diagnose Morbus Bechterew im fortgeschrittenen Stadium bekommen! Es ist alles entzündet am kreuzbein!  So wie gehe ich nun weiter vor? Es geht nichts mehr ich kann fast nur noch 1 Stunde am tag etwas machen und das ist schon sehr schwer fällig! Ich kann mich nicht selber waschen an den Beinen an den Füßen und kann mir auch keine Socken und so weiter selber anziehen, dass macht alles meine Freundin nun schon ein paar Jahre! Habe gestern nun Antrag auf schwerbehinderten Erhöhung mit Merkmal G gestellt, ich denke dieses werde ich bekommen? Kann mir da jemand genaueres sagen? Bekomme ich eine Pflegestufe? bin ich 100 % Erwerbsunfähig? Kann mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten? So ich habe das von einem Freund durchrechnen lassen der bei der Landesversicherungsanstalt arbeitet und da würde ich nur 358  bekommen :-(! Gibt es irgendwelche Regelungen das ich vielleicht mehr kriege? Der Arzt sagt er geht davon aus das ich dieses auch schon mit 19, also in der Ausbildung hatte! habe ich dadurch vielleicht im nach hinein noch Ansprüche über Berufsgenossenschaft oder sonstiges?  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen was beantworten, über Tipss wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!  Schöne Grüße Meik

----------


## Johanna1

Hallo Meik,
bin seit heute neu hier auf dieser Seite. Habe eben interessiert deinen Beitrag gelesen. Warst du denn bei einem richtigen Rheumaarzt? Hast du schon entsprechende Medikamente dafür?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also erst möchte ich dir hier mal herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Bezüglich der Diagnose Morbus Bechterew können wir uns die Hand geben. 
Was für Medikamente bekommst du denn jetzt bezüglich des Bechterews?  
Warst du bei einem Internistischen Rheumatologen? Denn die kennen sich damit am Besten aus und können für dich die geeignete Therapie einleiten. Also ich weis jetzt nicht wie weit der Bechterew bei dir fortgeschritten ist, aber ich kenne sehr viele die es voll betroffen hat. Mit gesamten Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung etc. und die gehen arbeiten. Nicht das ich jetzt sagen will du bis arbeitsfähig oder so ähnlich. Nein im Gegenteil, aber oft ist es einfach wichtig einer Tätigkeit nach zu gehen, weil es einen ablenkt. Und gut tut.  
Jetzt ist die Diagnose noch relativ frisch. Und das du es mit 19 vielleicht schon hast, ist anzunehmen. Aber es wird dir keiner was anrechnen das du es schon seit du 19 bist hast. Der Grund dafür ist, weil es damals noch keine Diagnose gab dafür.  
Schwerbehindertenausweis kannst du ansuchen, bzw. hast du ja schon gemacht. Aber sonst finde ich, daß es wichtig ist das du beim richtigen Arzt bist. Denn wenn du mit Medikamenten (Basistherapie vielleicht, aber das ist verschieden) eingestellt bis, kann dir sehr viel geholfen werden. Weiter ist es wichtig, daß du in Bewegung bleibst. 
Es gibt die 3B Regel beim Bechterew. Bewegung, Beratung und Begegnung. Wichtig ist vielleicht das du Physiotherapie machst oder in eine Selbsthilfegruppe Bechterew gehst. Denn dort werden dir bestimmte Übungen für die Erkrankung beigebracht die du dann täglich machen solltest.  
So ich will dich jetzt nicht überlagern, wenn du fragen hast. Kannst mich gerne fragen.

----------


## nofear80

Ja ist realtiv frisch aber er ist sich zu 100 & sicher! War bei einem Rheumatologen im Klinkium bei uns! der hat mich untersucht und Blutwerte genommen und so weiter! Nein Medikamente bis jetzt nur Schmerzmittel, ich habe im Februar erneut einen Termin und dann will er alle Werte nochmal nehmen und dann machen wir eine Therapie hat er gesagt!(da ich sowieso Terminlich nur zwischen geschoben war, der eigentliche Termin war erst im Februar)! Ja Bewegung ist gut ich versuche es jeden tag ich habe einen Hund und versuche immer in Bewegung zu sein, aber es ist einfach nicht drin! Die Beine alles ist so schwerfällig das nach 200 Metern nichts mehr geht! Arbeitsfähig, ich wünschte es mir ich kann eigentlich nicht zu Hause rum sitzen, aber es ist die letzten Jahre eine Quälerei gewesen! Es fällt jede Bewegung schwer und ich kann nach einer Stunde gar nicht mehr, weder sitzen noch stehen noch heben oder sonstiges! Da ich eigentlich auch immer Handwerker war ist es sowieso unmöglich dies weiter zu machen! Ich habe bis vor 2 Monaten auch 3 mal die Woche Krankengymnastik gemacht, wo wir noch davon ausgegangen sind, dass es von der Hüfte kommt! Sie sagte mein Rückrad ist sehr steif und die Bewegung der Hüfte nicht hinten fehlt fast komplett! Naja gut da wir vor hatten ein Kind zu bekommen nächstes Jahr hätte ich genug zu tun, da hätte ich auch genug ablenkung! Die frage ist halt auch ob meine Freundin Pflegegeld für mich bekommen würde, an wem ich mich dahin wenden muss und so weiter, weil alleine Füße, Beine waschen, Socken anziehen ist nicht mehr drin!
Ich werde mal nächste Woche wieder Termin beim Hausarzt machen und mal Fragen was der mir so alles Raten kann! Meine Freundin arbeitet bei VW, trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf Ihrer Tasche liegen, wenn ich dann eine Rente bekommen würde, könnte ich mich um Kind kümmern und sie könnte weiter arbeiten und alles wäre geregelt! 
Wie stehst du überhaupt zu dem Thema Kinder? Meine Freundin sagte mir das sie unter den umständen eventuell keine Kinder möchte, wie siehst du das Thema? Ich habe schon einen 9 Jährigen Sohn der bei meiner Ex Freundin lebt! Zur zeit sind natürlich bei ihm keine Symtome zu sehen, das einzig komische ist, dass er mit 9 Jahren noch nicht trocken ist, obwohl die Ärzte sagen rein Körperlich muss alles funktionieren! 
Gruß Meik

----------


## sun

Also das mit dem Pflegegeld kann ich dir nicht sagen.  
Ich und auch die meisten Bechterew´ler machen immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass die Schmerzen ein wenig durch Bewegung nachlassen. Deshalb können wir auch nicht liegen etc. Natürlich kommt es drauf an, was los ist. Wenn ein Hüftgelenk zurzeit entzündet ist, ist dies ganz anders.  
Versteif dich jetzt mal nicht so auf die Diagnose, jetzt ist sie erstmal gestellt worden. Warte mal ein wenig ab, das mit dem Kinder planen, Pflegegeld etc. ihr seit da ziemlich rasch. Probier es ein wenig positiver zu sehen.  
So einfach wird es nicht gehen, das du die Rente bekommst. Also ich kann dir rechtlich oder so, sowieso keine Tips geben. Erstens kenne ich dich und die Krankengeschichte nicht genau, wieviel betroffen ist etc. Zweitens komme ich aus Österreich und da ist sowieso wieder alles wieder anders.  
Das mit dem Schwerbehindertenausweis ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Wieviel du dann bekommst keine Ahnung ob du den Vermerk G bekommst, kommt auch drauf an. Wie schlimm es nun mit deiner Hüfte ist.  
Ich habe den Ausweis auch, hab die Diagnose seit 2003 und habe mich bis 2007 gewährt diesen zu beantragen, weil ich es einfach nicht wahr haben wollte, bzw es nicht sooo tragisch sah. Jede Diagnose ist ist schlimm.  
Frag mal deinen Hausarzt.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Meik, 
zunächst würde ich einen Schwerbehindertenausweis beantragen und auch eine Pflegestufe. Die Pflegestufe beantragst du bei der Pflegekasse deiner Krankenkasse. Dein Arzt muss sowohl für den Behindertenausweis als auch für die Pflegestufe einen Bericht zu deinem Krankheitsverlauf schreiben.
Dem Antrag eines Schwerbehindertenausweises sollten sämtliche aktuelle Befunde beigelegt werden und du solltest auch die Anschriften deiner Ärzte angeben, sowie sie von der Schweigepflicht entbinden. 
Wenn du die Pflegestufe beantragt hast, wird jemand vom Medizinischen Dienst der Krankenkassen (MDK) zu euch nach Hause kommen und sich ein Bild von eurem Zuhause und deiner Einschränkung machen, um dann ein Gutachten zu erstellen und entweder eine Pflegestufe zu befürworten oder abzulehnen.
Sinnvoll ist, wenn du ein Pflegetagebuch führst, denn eine Pflegestufe setzt sich aus den Minuten der Pflegeleistung zusammen. 
Ein Pflegetagebuch findest du hier
Informationen zu den einzelnen Pflegestufen findest du hier 
Da Morbus Bechterew zur Versteifung der Knochen führt, solltest du unbedingt Krankengymnastik bekommen. Neben den Bewegungsübungen können z. B. Wärme- oder auch Kältebehandlungen sowie Massagen zur Schmerzlinderung eingesetzt werden.
Dein Arzt stellt dir hierfür Rezepte aus. Am Besten ein Orthopäde, da dieser über ein anderes Budget verfügt und mehr Stunden verschreiben kann, als dein Hausarzt.  

> Eine Schmerzlinderung ist mit sog. Nichtsteroidalen Antirheumatika (NSAR) zu erreichen. Neben der Schmerzlinderung bzw. -beseitigung haben diese Substanzen eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung. Sie helfen dabei, eine schmerzbedingte Schonhaltung zu umgehen und damit Fehlhaltungen vorzubeugen. Außerdem wird häufig erst durch die wirksame Schmerzbehandlung eine krankengymnastische Therapie möglich. Bei starken Schmerzen können zudem kortisonhaltige Präparate zur Anwendung kommen. Bei hoher Krankheitsaktivität bieten moderne Medikamente (sog. Biologicals) wie TNF-Alpha-Blocker eine weitere Therapieoption.  Quelle

 Eine Kur wäre sicher einer Rente vorzuziehen, deshalb rede mal mit deinem Arzt darüber.

----------


## lenzzy

hi ich bin auch neu hier,  
habe bechteres auch nun, aber was passiert jetzt :Huh?: 
 bin seit über einem jahr krank, krankengeld läuft bald aus
und was danach :Huh?:  wieder arbeit :Huh?: ? rente?? bin erst 34  : ( 
mfg lenzzy

----------

